# diver problem



## Redtracker

question

Saturday we was out on a public wreck with about 10 other boats all fishing and catching Red Snapper when this big Boston Whaler pulled up dropped anchor, dive flag goes up and in the water they go. A few minutes later bubbles all under the boat. Fish slow down biting. I look over to the Whaler and see a small boy with no life jacket walking around the side of the boat, no adults watching. Another boat told the boy to get a life jacket, but the boy said he did not know where they are. The boater told him to go back into the cabin. I took pictures of the Whaler and got his numbers. My question is every time I go to a spot to fish with Divers they all start screaming get away divers down, how can a diver just cone up on 10 boats all fishing and take over? What say you? I may post his picture and numbers!


----------



## hjorgan

It's been covered before here, but the divers have absolutely no rights to any special treatment beyond common courtesy you would afford anyone fishing, with hook or spear.

There are rules and laws about driving a boat around a diver down flag, but that is all. And, they should afford you the same courtesy.

Most of the dive boats I've encountered are easy going and even helpful, pulling stuck anchors and whatnot. Some are less so, as are some anglers, charter captains, and jet-skiers. Or, and of course, pier fishermen. They probably are not going to last out there very long pulling those kinds of tricks.


----------



## FelixH

As hjorgan said, this has been discussed many times before. You can approach a dive boat, but go slow and be very watchful for divers in the water.


----------



## amarcafina

Post the pictures . "Wall Of Shame" That is totally un-called for , leaving a kid top side, and all they brought him for was a extra limit of snapper !


----------



## ryanbr

Life jackets are a must for kids in boats underway(under 26'?). If the kid was that small it might be endangerment. Amen to the idea that the use of "PUBLIC" spots has been covered b4. Just read and follow the law. Safety is a must. Much better to go home annoyed than knowing somebody got hurt or killed. Remember there's no law that prohibits someone from being offended or annoyed.


----------



## sealark

That kid could probably swim better than any of you. How the hell can you get pissed when there are 10 boats 11 including you on a PUBLIC spot two days into opening day of Snapper season and a 11th a DIVE boat arrives and dumps people onto a PUBLIC spot? He must have been a good captain to find enough room to anchor the boat. The damn spots were put down for EVERYONE. :yes:


----------



## eddiem84

sealark said:


> That kid could probably swim better than any of you. How the hell can you get pissed when there are 10 boats 11 including you on a PUBLIC spot two days into opening day of Snapper season and a 11th a DIVE boat arrives and dumps people onto a PUBLIC spot? He must have been a good captain to find enough room to anchor the boat. The damn spots were put down for EVERYONE. :yes:


^^^ Owns a Boston Whaler ^^^


----------



## riverhunter

Sealark you have said one of the dumbest things I have ever heard on this post. The law about kids wearing life vest is made for dumbass people like you thinking that way. You must have been sucking on the wrong hose when you posted that stupid statement.


----------



## jmunoz

eddiem84 said:


> ^^^ Owns a Boston Whaler ^^^


Lol i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Redtracker

riverhunter said:


> Sealark you have said one of the dumbest things I have ever heard on this post. The law about kids wearing life vest is made for dumbass people like you thinking that way. You must have been sucking on the wrong hose when you posted that stupid statement.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## aroundthehorn

The sea is a shared resource. I would just keep fishing and take reasonable precautions not to hurt anybody else, just like when I mow my lawn or pull out of my driveway.

As far as a child by itself walking around without a life vest on...that's where I would get really, really pissed off.

Guys: lay off SeaLark, he's a nice dude just stating his opinion as a very experienced diver, comment about the kid notwithstanding.


----------



## deersniper270

I was there too. We actually moved out of his way be cause he was circling between us and another boat and getting wider and wider. It was like he was waking us off the spot because his boat was so big it had big wake. We moved on because after he did all that he was in the way and we didn't want to get near the boat with teens in the water. Plus a second boat was speeding over with a dive flag. 

The there was 5 people on board. 2 adults, 2 teens, and about an 8 year old. 1 adult and the 2teens went in and the other adult was left on the boat but went 
into the cabin so yeah at first I was like wtf they just left that kid up there! 

I don't mind divers but the way he circled between us and bumped us off the spot with his 30+ ft boat was very unsportsmanlike like.


----------



## aroundthehorn

deersniper270 said:


> I was there too. We actually moved out of his way be cause he was circling between us and another boat and getting wider and wider. It was like he was waking us off the spot because his boat was so big it had big wake. We moved on because after he did all that he was in the way and we didn't want to get near the boat with teens in the water. Plus a second boat was speeding over with a dive flag.
> 
> The there was 5 people on board. 2 adults, 2 teens, and about an 8 year old. 1 adult and the 2teens went in and the other adult was left on the boat but went
> into the cabin so yeah at first I was like wtf they just left that kid up there!
> 
> I don't mind divers but the way he circled between us and bumped us off the spot with his 30+ ft boat was very unsportsmanlike like.


Where was this if it was a public spot? I can't stand crowds.


----------



## Redtracker

deersniper270 said:


> I was there too. We actually moved out of his way be cause he was circling between us and another boat and getting wider and wider. It was like he was waking us off the spot because his boat was so big it had big wake. We moved on because after he did all that he was in the way and we didn't want to get near the boat with teens in the water. Plus a second boat was speeding over with a dive flag.
> 
> The there was 5 people on board. 2 adults, 2 teens, and about an 8 year old. 1 adult and the 2teens went in and the other adult was left on the boat but went
> into the cabin so yeah at first I was like wtf they just left that kid up there!
> 
> I don't mind divers but the way he circled between us and bumped us off the spot with his 30+ ft boat was very unsportsmanlike like.


I never saw the adult go down in the cabin. Not sure if you was at the same spot I was.


----------



## bamaflinger

Well anyone who would willingly get out of a perfectly good boat while miles from shore is probably missing a little "upstairs" anyway.


----------



## deersniper270

aroundthehorn said:


> Where was this if it was a public spot? I can't stand crowds.


The Pete Tide


----------



## deersniper270

Redtracker said:


> I never saw the adult go down in the cabin. Not sure if you was at the same spot I was.


He was in the cabin the whole time and came out once barely. I saw him once when they were circling come out for a minute and then go back in and never come back out.


----------



## Redtracker

deersniper270 said:


> The Pete Tide


Is the Pete Tide close to Joseph L Meeks.


----------



## deersniper270

Redtracker said:


> Is the Pete Tide close to Joseph L Meeks.


There is an oil platform next to it if that's what you are referring to. Trust me it was the same guy lol. 2 teens were on the front letting out the anchor. Dropped anchor once and then dropped a second time and caught. Two tone whaler


----------



## Redtracker

deersniper270 said:


> There is an oil platform next to it if that's what you are referring to. Trust me it was the same guy lol. 2 teens were on the front letting out the anchor. Dropped anchor once and then dropped a second time and caught. Two tone whaler


Nope its a different Whaler. Wrong boat


----------



## Redtracker

This the Whaler I was talking about.


----------



## deersniper270

Maybe I was miss informed of what the wreck is down there. Pm me the pic of the boat. I swear it's the same guy

Nevermind lol yeah that's the guy. I was on the other side. Got the about ten mins before him


----------



## deersniper270

According to the numbers we have that's next to the Pete tide and we were drawing a ship on the bottom. There is an oil rig platform next to it according to some divers that told us what was down there about two years ago. I said two tone but I guess I was thinking of the stripe on the side. Either way same boat but maybe different spot. This happened I believe around 12 something almost 1pm. Everyone cleared out after they got in the water


----------



## Redtracker

deersniper270 said:


> According to the numbers we have that's next to the Pete tide and we were drawing a ship on the bottom. There is an oil rig platform next to it according to some divers that told us what was down there about two years ago. I said two tone but I guess I was thinking of the stripe on the side. Either way same boat but maybe different spot. This happened I believe around 12 something almost 1pm. Everyone cleared out after they got in the water


Where is the oil platform? Under water?


----------



## sealark

What's so dumb about saying the kids could swim better than you? It must be true. When my two grand kids 11and 5 go on our boats they wear lifejackets as required. But they can leagaly be removed for them to swim when stopped or fishing. That boat was stopped wasent it? You idiots just want to bitch and complain about anything and everything.


----------



## deersniper270

Redtracker said:


> Where is the oil platform? Under water?


Yeah lol on the bottom.


----------



## deersniper270

sealark said:


> What's so dumb about saying the kids could swim better than you? It must be true. When my two grand kids 11and 5 go on our boats they wear lifejackets as required. But they can leagaly be removed for them to swim when stopped or fishing. That boat was stopped wasent it? You idiots just want to bitch and complain about anything and everything.


The boat was moving at first and the kid had no jacket on and was hangin on the side of the boat when they pulled up coming from the front deck. I think they were just saying he didn't have one and was left alone because they didn't see the other adult


----------



## aroundthehorn

deersniper270 said:


> The Pete Tide



Ah, thanks. I'm checking my lights as I type. Might be time to go out in the middle of the night to avoid the parking lot in the Gulf!


----------



## aroundthehorn

sealark said:


> What's so dumb about saying the kids could swim better than you? It must be true. When my two grand kids 11and 5 go on our boats they wear lifejackets as required. But they can leagaly be removed for them to swim when stopped or fishing. That boat was stopped wasent it? You idiots just want to bitch and complain about anything and everything.



Dang, dude, don't let this stuff get to you like that. Just a bunch of folks talking about something that isn't very important.


----------



## Redtracker

sealark said:


> What's so dumb about saying the kids could swim better than you? It must be true. When my two grand kids 11and 5 go on our boats they wear lifejackets as required. But they can leagaly be removed for them to swim when stopped or fishing. That boat was stopped wasent it? You idiots just want to bitch and complain about anything and everything.


Re read my post Sealark. I never saw the adult. I did see the kid walking to the front of the boat with no life jacket and no adult around. One slip and gone. Grow up. Several boats was concerned and upset with the careless respect the Whaler showed.


----------



## Sedge

eddiem84 said:


> ^^^ owns a boston whaler ^^^


lol


----------



## flappininthebreeze

10 boats on the Pete Tide??? That'd be something to see, all 110 feet of her holding 10 boats. If there's an oil rig next to her, it's news to the folks that dive it all the time. Last I checked, the nearest oil platform parts were the Chevron, way over by the Oriskany. If anyone has numbers on the "oil rig next to the Pete Tide, post them.

BTW, the whaler guy is out often, the kid bubble watches, and presumably can run the boat if the divers get separated from it. If there was an adult still aboard, no harm no foul.


----------



## deersniper270

flappininthebreeze said:


> 10 boats on the Pete Tide??? That'd be something to see, all 110 feet of her holding 10 boats. If there's an oil rig next to her, it's news to the folks that dive it all the time. Last I checked, the nearest oil platform parts were the Chevron, way over by the Oriskany. If anyone has numbers on the "oil rig next to the Pete Tide, post them.
> 
> BTW, the whaler guy is out often, the kid bubble watches, and presumably can run the boat if the divers get separated from it. If there was an adult still aboard, no harm no foul.


I have never been down there. Just word from a diver that went down and told me on the spot. Hey may have been mistaken but I've never been able to check it myself. If you dive and want to check it out I'll pm you the numbers tomorrow and you can tell us what it is.


----------



## sealark

If that Whaler is 26 feet or larger he's exempt from the life jacket laws for kids. And in Fla waters it's 6 years old and federal waters it's 13 years old where jackets are required while moving. Read the regs...


----------



## Big Perm

IMO, Whaler was *completely* inconsiderate of everyone on the wreck. Sure it is a public wreck, but if there were 10 boats with divers flags out no one hook fishing would ever pull up to the wreck and drop lines. There are enough public spots out there for the dive boat to find one that wasn't already covered up. I can understand everyone being upset with the move. Its an unnecessary situation that could have and should have been avoided. Bad move whaler!!!


----------



## sealark

Big Perm said:


> IMO, Whaler was *completely* inconsiderate of everyone on the wreck. Sure it is a public wreck, but if there were 10 boats with divers flags out no one hook fishing would ever pull up to the wreck and drop lines. There are enough public spots out there for the dive boat to find one that wasn't already covered up. I can understand everyone being upset with the move. Its an unnecessary situation that could have and should have been avoided. Bad move whaler!!!


I myself would have moved on. But with that said what would you do if you had planed on diving a certain wreck or had a charter planed to dive a certain wreck. I would have done just that dove it and tried to get along (An impossibility) with the other boats. Public sites again are what they were put down for everyone to enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitHunter

WOW, I really cant belive that guy said that. Make you wonder what he do that with his own kids! Hell I can swim like a fish and I still lay my life vest out so i can get to it..To all my brothers out there that enjoy a day on the water, get your buts kicked (smile) but come home.. let's continue to do it the right way! @ AMARCA, I'm sure this simple minded person disrupted your fishing trip that day..but thank you for being a responsible adult, looking out for the young fella...I'm sure he will relate back to this one day in his life and say man I cannot believe they left me up there like that!


----------



## submariner

just a note : Sealark does not own a whaler- I am sure that everyone on this thread except the guy with the whaler always does everything right and safe ( I will admit I don't) and as such are justified in throwing stones. 

Venting I understand, thinking you have all the answers, I don't .


----------



## aroundthehorn

submariner said:


> just a note : Sealark does not own a whaler- I am sure that everyone on this thread except the guy with the whaler always does everything right and safe ( I will admit I don't) and as such are justified in throwing stones.
> 
> Venting I understand, thinking you have all the answers, I don't .


Agree with you 100% on all of that.


----------



## Redtracker

submariner said:


> just a note : Sealark does not own a whaler- I am sure that everyone on this thread except the guy with the whaler always does everything right and safe ( I will admit I don't) and as such are justified in throwing stones.
> 
> Venting I understand, thinking you have all the answers, I don't .


I screw up every day I live. I just want go on a wreck with only divers and try to take over and start fishing. What if we had snagged the guy?


----------



## FenderBender

Redtracker said:


> I screw up every day I live. I just want go on a wreck with only divers and try to take over and start fishing. What if we had snagged the guy?



I'd just cut your line, that's why I have two razor sharp knives where either hand can reach them at all times. I don't care if people fish where I'm diving.


----------



## sealark

If you snagged me and didn't intend to and didn't yank on it I would assume I swam into a fishermen s line and it was my fault for going in the water where fishermen were fishing. I am referring to a public spot only that I wanted to dive. Private spots even one I built I would never stop.


----------



## fivestar

*Diver and fisherman*

Guys I do both, and I can tell you that as adiver when I pull up to a PUBLIC site I realize it is first come first serve. As a fisherman when I get to a site with divers I anchor off of the structure and chum to bring the fish to me so they arent bubble shy. As a diver it is hard to avoid bubbling boat bottoms as everyone tries to get directly over the structure which is exactly where the divers are going. We must all respect each other and enjoy the coean, there is penty of room. As for the kid, DUH life jacket I dont care if he is the next michael phelps.


----------



## H2OMARK

Redtracker said:


> . Grow up. .


That's some funny shit there. I'd be willing to bet that Sealark has more seatime than most of the people posting here have combined. His decisions as to life jackets are his to make as long as they are within the confines of the law, which BTW, in this case were. Maybe we need Barack Obama on here to tell us how we should behave while we mind our own business?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

i have 500#,s i try to find a spot with no body around, week days help, have some super secret spots, i dont even remember where they are, have to blindfold myself to go to them


----------



## aroundthehorn

I'm going to say this and then GTFO of this thread. Sealark is one of the most helpful and knowledgeable members on here. 

We all contribute something to the forum and disagreements are just disagreements. I hope that we all catch our limits and have a good time doing so, whether above the sea or below. Peace.


----------



## bamaflinger

FenderBender said:


> I'd just cut your line, that's why I have two razor sharp knives where either hand can reach them at all times. I don't care if people fish where I'm diving.


Now I know why you guys have that big tank on your back. You use it to carry your gigantic cajones around. 

It freaks me out just thinking about being down there and someone snagging me.


----------



## bjones20

bamaflinger said:


> Now I know why you guys have that big tank on your back. You use it to carry your gigantic cajones around.
> 
> It freaks me out just thinking about being down there and someone snagging me.


Lol yea that's what they are for you didnt know that? Wonder how well he can dodge a jig ...


I think I'd be more afraid of that hook than that shark.


----------



## Burnt Drag

My My My... It was just a few days ago when a boat arrived at the Greens hole. I was catching a few mingo and throwing back some snapper. The boat had a guy suiting up while I and my customers were fishing. Snapper season was'nt in.. So, Im guessing this guy knew how to shoot mingos and such. Did it bother me? No... not at all. I wish I'd been the one going down.


----------



## deersniper270

I think this thread got a little off topic. The problem wasn't that he was a diver. The problem was he was being an asshat waking boats off the spot with his bigger boat and he had a kid about 8 years old or maybe younger hanging on the side of the boat while he was gettin into position without a life jacket. And then appeared to leave the child by himself topside while they dove which I cleared up by seeing a second adult in the cabin. This wasn't about fishermen hating on divers. Just this guy because whether he was a diver or not, he was being a rude boater and a potential safety hazard to the surrounding vessels. 

I personally don't mind divers at all. Hell they're fishermen just like me with a different tool to catch fish.


----------



## RabbitHunter

H2OMARK said:


> That's some funny shit there. I'd be willing to bet that Sealark has more seatime than most of the people posting here have combined. His decisions as to life jackets are his to make as long as they are within the confines of the law, which BTW, in this case were. Maybe we need Barack Obama on here to tell us how we should behave while we mind our own business?


 
Nope H2O we don’t need the PRESIDENT to tell us anything...just like we didn’t need BUSH... to lie to us about weapons of mast destruction. We just need to be responsible... look out for each other and be smart. Everything is always a joke, or not important until someone get hurt...or die! But of course some of us know it all!


----------



## Foulhook

I think I have seen some of those blindfolded boaters before!


----------



## RUSTY32514

H2OMARK said:


> That's some funny shit there. I'd be willing to bet that Sealark has more seatime than most of the people posting here have combined. His decisions as to life jackets are his to make as long as they are within the confines of the law, which BTW, in this case were. Maybe we need Barack Obama on here to tell us how we should behave while we mind our own business?


Ditto


----------



## SquidBrand

Wow


----------



## sniperpeeps

Interesting thread.....still trying to figure out why there were 10 boats on any spot....I guess the snapper are so rare they only like one wreck??


----------



## Redtracker

sniperpeeps said:


> Interesting thread.....still trying to figure out why there were 10 boats on any spot....I guess the snapper are so rare they only like one wreck??


That was during opening weekend and the spot has has several great locations. Every boat on that spot was catching their limit of good snapper. I have been back several times and continue to find outstanding numbers of snapper,.some very nice gags and ajs. Yeah there are any snapper left in the Gulf.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Redtracker said:


> That was during opening weekend and the spot has has several great locations. Every boat on that spot was catching their limit of good snapper. I have been back several times and continue to find outstanding numbers of snapper,.some very nice gags and ajs. Yeah there are any snapper left in the Gulf.


My point was that with that many boats fishing one spot, someone is bound to get their panties in a bunch regardless.


----------



## sealark

My last reply is no matter what the circumstance some greenhorns that don't hava clue or time on the water will bitch about every little thing they can dream up. Now keep off my freighter, I own it and have the title.


----------



## 285exp

sealark said:


> My last reply is no matter what the circumstance some greenhorns that don't hava clue or time on the water will bitch about every little thing they can dream up. Now keep off my freighter, I own it and have the title.


My only reply to this is that, by all accounts, the captain of the boat was acting like an asshat. He shows up late in the day to a spot where 10 boats are fishing, drives around waking the boats there, dives and spearfishes the spot, and has an apparently poorly supervised kid roaming the decks while they're down. I've been a diver for 43 years and a fisherman for longer than that, and I'd never behave like that. Those are the kind of divers who give the rest of us a bad reputation, and defending them just because they're fellow divers is dumb and counterproductive. If you're going to show up late and the spot you want to dive is covered up with boats already, go someplace else.


----------



## Redtracker

285exp said:


> My only reply to this is that, by all accounts, the captain of the boat was acting like an asshat. He shows up late in the day to a spot where 10 boats are fishing, drives around waking the boats there, dives and spearfishes the spot, and has an apparently poorly supervised kid roaming the decks while they're down. I've been a diver for 43 years and a fisherman for longer than that, and I'd never behave like that. Those are the kind of divers who give the rest of us a bad reputation, and defending them just because they're fellow divers is dumb and counterproductive. If you're going to show up late and the spot you want to dive is covered up with boats already, go someplace else.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking. Cause if I was going to go fish on a spot with all divers I would just go one of a hundred or more spots.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I've had a similar experience. A large (30+ ft) dive boat showed up and waked several of us. There were 3 or 4 boats already on a reef. They tried to anchor directly up current of us. Broke free and drifted directly into us. No damage to me, but a nice black stripe down the side of one his brand new ETEC's haha. We had been anchored there for about three hours in 0-1ft seas and very little wind. Mysteriously, 20 mins after they arrive, our anchor comes loose, and drags on nothing... 

We were scared to motor around a boat displaying a flag, and scared to drop an anchor on a diver, so we left... cussing.

Had another dive boat later that day pull up on us. He asked if he could anchor up, helped us better position our anchor and even shot us a few flounder. Super nice guy. Was the owner of one of the dive shops. Made me want to learn to dive...


----------

